
Ask HN: If countries were public companies, in which ones would you invest? - pedrodelfino
Try to the think looking at the long term and consider that this hypothetical market operates just like a regular capital market. Ex.: USA&#x27; stocks would probably have great demand and as a consequence they would be pricy.
======
kasey_junk
This is essentially what forex & treasuries are. That is, this is a very
common problem already _solved_ by the markets.

~~~
pedrodelfino
Similar, but not the same thing. Treasuries and forex are more like
debt/credit markets. I am thinking more like the way stock market operate. The
risks are higher and the sky is the limit. Imagine buying stocks from the
"company" Angola now.

Some people say that in 20 years they will have a very interesting economy,
similar to what Brazil is today. This is the kind of answer I would like to
see.

~~~
valdiorn
FYI you can buy stocks in "tracker funds" for lots and lots of countries in
the world, which in return invest in a weighted basket of the largest
companies in that country.

Investing in an S&P500 tracking ETF is about as close as you can get to
"investing in the USA"...

~~~
pedrodelfino
Cool. Didn't know about that. In which ones would you invest in now?

~~~
kspaans
VT[0].

<troll>A fund with ALL of the countries, because stock-picking is
dumb.</troll>

0 -
[https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds/snapshot?FundId=3141&...](https://personal.vanguard.com/us/funds/snapshot?FundId=3141&FundIntExt=INT)

------
fiatjaf
Everything depends on how are countries priced right now. I believe Estonia,
if it is not too expensive. Honduras, for sure, if it is as cheap as I
imagine.

------
gesman
1\. Buy USA short term (till summer 2016, market poised to up)

OR

2\. Buy Gold (long term)

OR

3\. Buy Bitcoins (long term)

OR (if force to trade in countries longer term)

4\. Buy 2017 LEAP Puts on China and Greece.

~~~
pedrodelfino
Why Greece?

~~~
blcArmadillo
From your comment it's not clear why you're surprised. Do you expect Greece to
go up or down? But just to clarify terminology, for those who may not be
familiar, buying a put option is a bet that the value will decrease.

~~~
pedrodelfino
Your explanation was perfect. Before this, I had a wrong understanding about
what was a put option. It totally makes sense. Thank you!

